# My flatheads this year.



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Well with work ,weather,and family commitments I have only been out 5 times. I can't complain because I have caught 23 flatheads. Total wieght is 433lbs. with largest being 43lbs.. that gives me an average of just over 19lbs.Here is photo of the 43. Other photos will be in my gallery.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

nice fish...


----------



## CatCarnage (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice fish 20lbs average not to bad congrats thats a monster!!!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice fish!Where was it caught?


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

I caught it in the water,LOL. Really though it was caught in a top secret river in here in Northwest Ohio.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha, always heard it was amazing for them


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Mr. Catfish said:


> I caught it in the water,LOL. Really though it was caught in a top secret river in here in Northwest Ohio.


lol thats great


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Mr. Catfish said:


> I caught it in the water,LOL. Really though it was caught in a top secret river in here in Northwest Ohio.


It must be pretty top secret,since I haven't really heard of big fish like that comin out of NW Ohio


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Man thats huge, especially outta NW Ohio. A 19# average is incredible, you obviously know your river well. Congrats and keep em comin!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

keep 'em coming.


----------

